# Part time EMT jobs in CA



## geotuna93 (Jun 1, 2012)

Any one know of a company that is hiring EMT's part time. I interviewed with a couple of companies but because I am a full time college student they are not willing to hire me due to my inability to work full time. Do any companies actually hire part time EMT's or do you have to start out full time and them go to part time?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Symons event safety only hires part time.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

Where in California?


----------



## geotuna93 (Jun 1, 2012)

Summer in SoCal, but part time around santa cruz


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

Theme parks


----------



## EMT John (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe most company's here in sacramento you have to start out part time before you can get a full time shift.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 2, 2012)

Try RockMed.  Part time for events.


----------



## JENNI (Jun 2, 2012)

medcoast ambulance i believe is hiring part time. They are based in santa fe springs. The only thing is your gonna have to take 1 to 2 weeks off for training though.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2012)

Rockmed is unpaid volunteering at events/concerts.

ProTransport-1 starts everyone part time/on call. I would say they want you available 24/7, they do, but they also make it super easy to be part time. If you only want to work at one station, it's very difficult to pickup shifts to be full time, and at the station I became full time at on my first try by luck/enough CARE points (their ranking system), most employees couldn't get a full time shift until about 9 months working part time.

I don't encourage lying, but...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

Medlife Ambulance in Glendale


----------



## Thump (Jun 7, 2012)

Companies definitely hire Part-Timers, you just need to look around. In the bay area there are many ambulance companies. Refer to the search section of this forum to get started with your applications.


----------



## Futureblue (Jun 7, 2012)

Be wary about applying to pro-transport. As an on-call person they will schedule you for bat:censored::censored::censored::censored: crazy shifts and then tell you that you have to work, because you wrote on your new hire paperwork you were available. Something like 0430-1030 then back again at 1200-2200. Enjoy your manditory 16 hour day.

You also will not get call bonus until after your probation period, which is over 1000 hours of work - about 6 months at full time.


----------



## Angel (Jun 9, 2012)

i have never had that kind of experience at pro, the few strikes (4-6hr shifts) i signed myself up for were downed because of low call vol.
i worked as many hours (and days) i wanted and at the station closest to my house (after FTO) and ended up near FT-32hrs out of choice (FT is 33 or more), I was never put on a shift i didnt want (except 1 graveyard but we get bonuses on graves so it wasnt so bad)

and you WILL get commissions before the 1000hrs, its half at 500 and full at 1000
but graves and CCTs get half commissions so your info isnt 100% correct. 
pro is definetly flexible as far as scheduling goes. CARE pts is really where you get the most control over your schedule


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 9, 2012)

Been looking for about a year. Nada. I'm not giving up yet tho'!


----------



## Ambulanceman (Jul 6, 2012)

RSI/Medic-1 in Irwindale, Ca has very flexible schedules, I know a girl that works there who's working there while being a fulltime student. The work IFT's in LA county.


----------



## iftmedic (Jun 1, 2013)

Do they have medics ??


----------

